# Herping Darwin, November 2010



## DanTheMan (Mar 11, 2011)

In addition to my previous threads 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...dies-5373/nt-qld-herping-trip-western-155397/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tudies-5373/nt-qld-herping-trip-alice-155404/

Here is a post from the Darwin area copied from my still unfinished blog.

Chapter 6 – Darwin, NT | Dans Wild Australia

After driving 1200km in 1 day from Erldunda to Daly Waters with very few reptiles due to the intense heat (just a few monitors), we were relieved when a nice thunderstorm rolled through after dark to cool things down a fraction, yet boost the already ridiculous humidity. With this rain, a few reptiles came out, although not a lot worth photographing. Despite the rain I think it was still to hot for much to be sitting on the road, everything we found was crossing the road as fast as they could.
This was one the biggest Burtons Legless Lizards I have ever seen._

Lialis burtonis
_



Giant Frog – _Cyclorana australis


_

We camped at a truck stop and tried our best to get to sleep in the insane heat and humidity. A few hours later we rose at sunrise to the sweet deafening chorus of Cicadas, packed up our gear, and headed to Katherine.
On the way through the lusciously green eucalypt forests, we came across a Frilled Necked Lizard basking on the road, although the little bugger wouldn’t hang around for photos and shot up a nice tall tree.
So without photo’s, we continued onto the interesting town of Katherine. We were excited as this place has recently gained McDonalds! After getting a feed there and enjoying the air conditioning, we headed to Katherine Gorge.



That night, we went for a walk around the gorge hoping for a few python and colubrid species. We didn’t find any snakes, but there were plenty of Geckos.
Marbled Gecko’s – _Oedura marmorata _are currently in the process of being split in to many different species, but for now I shall leave them as a highly variable _O. marmorata. _This first one is a juvenile.



Adult








We also found a very nice looking Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko, but I got better pictures of one further north so I won’t include this one.
We stayed at the campground at Katherine Gorge, which was pure luxery compared to what we were used to on this trip!



After having a pretty un-successful night with finding no snakes (we were after Night Tigers and Olive Pythons) we decided to head north to a road that has a name for being one of the best herping spots in this area for pretty much every species. We were to discover that this was not the case for us when we were there!
During the day, we walked to Robin Falls looking for golden phased Common Tree Snakes – _Dendalaphis punculata, _we were unsuccessful, but this area had plenty of spots for us to cool down.

Robin Falls (after 6 weeks in the outback, I’m not that pasty white anymore)



And doing this




In various locations, such as this



For various critters, such as Arafura File Snakes – _Achrochordus arafurae_ (failed at this stage) and turtles such as;
Northern Yellow Faced Turtle – _Emydura tanybaraga

_

That night, we drove the long road many, many times into the early hours of the morning, to find nothing other than a heap of Burtons Legless Lizards, Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos and a single Childrens Python.
Childrens Python – _Antaresia childreni_



Plenty of Burtons – _Lialis burtonis

_

And this area has the best looking Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos in the country_
Stophurus ciliaris


_





Along this road, we stopped at every creek crossing to look for Arafura File Snakes – _Achrocordus arafurae,_ Matt managed to locate one young File Snake sticking out of a yabby hole, where it retreated, and never emerged again.
We set up camp near Robin Falls, and went for a walk at around 2am. We found another Childrens Python and a Slaty Grey – _Stegonotus cucullatus_ (who wasn’t photographed, but more were found in Queenland so dont worry!)_

Antaresia childreni
__

_
_


_
_


_

The next day we headed to Darwin in search of a nice air-conditioned hotel and a massive feed of Maccas. We aquired both, enjoyed the comfy beds for a little, before heading out to Fogg Dam.



Forest Kingfisher




Northern Water Dragon – _Amphibolurus temporalis


_

At sunset, these skinks would emerge to forage.
_Eremiascincus douglasi


_
There wasn’t much active the nights we were at Fogg Dam, but we managed to locate the main target.
Juvenile Water Python – _Liasis mackloti

_

We found a much better spot for Water Pythons than the dam wall, where we found adults such as this monstor (bad photo)




Hatchie Childerns Python, was found climbing down a Paper Bark Tree on the dam wall.



Keelback – _Tropodinophis mairii

_

Plenty of frogs, although we only stopped for a few.
Dahl’s Aquatic Frog – _Litoria dahlii_



Northern Laughing Treefrog – _Litoria rothii


_
DOR Darwin Carpet Python – _Morelia spilota variegata, _would loved to have seen a live one, but we missed out this time.



As we found too many species to include every photo we took, I will have to skip a few nights and only include the highlights (this is the case for the whole trip, and pretty much every other trip of mine). We spent most of our nights in Darwin herping, so most of the day was spent in the air-conditioned room watching Family Guy and just chilling. But we went herping every night.

On one of our better nights, we went for a walk though some coastal mangroves in search of some of the snakes that inhabit these areas. We found 2 of the 4 semi-aquatic mangrove snakes that occur in Australia in the time we were there.

We had an exciting moment when crossing a small creek to get to the mangroves… It was quite shallow, and after scanning the water revealing no eye-shine, we walked closer inspecting the water for anything interesting, my toes almost touching the waters edge, Matt standing a little further down stream, at a similar distance from the water. As I left the waters edge, a rather large (not massive) Salt Water Croc came bursting out of the water directly in front of Matt, toward where I was standing 2 seconds ago. Got the heart going and it gave us a good chuckle! We still crossed the creek about 20 metres down stream where it was only 30cm deep.

White-bellied Mangrove Snake – _Fordonia lucobalia, _we found 4 different looking juveniles within close proximity, probably from the same recently dropped clutch. No adults were found.











And the other main target for the magroves, Bockadam – _Cerberus rynchops_







And then on the way back to the hotel, we found a stunning variation of the Brown Tree Snake – _Boiga irregualris
_







A different animal on a different night



One day we went to one of my favourite spots, Berry Springs. Not for widlife reasons (well they do have a play in things) but it’s a beautiful place, and excellent water clarity for snorkeling! I wish I had a housing for my camera to take it under water with me, massive fish in there too! Photo’s don’t do the place justice.



When we were there, the Springs were closed due to it being the wet season, and apparently it’s unsafe, so you were not suppose to enter the water….Snorkeling along the Pandanus for Arafura File Snakes was awesome! 



Waterfall




And the target snake! one of the main highlights of the trip, love these ugly snakes! And to find one in the wild and swim with it was insane!
I know it’s not the best way to photograph an aquatic species, and unfortunately the lighting was terrible and didn’t get any decent photo’s of it.
Arafura File Snake – _Acrochordus arafurae_

 





Young Golden phased Common Tree Snake – _Dendalaphis punculata


_

And we found this adult chasing a frog at dusk



The lucky frog that got away, _Limnodynastes convexiusculus_



We saw some sweet tropical thunderstorms while in the Top End, every single day. Most after dark where you couldn’t see much structure, although thunderstorms in this area generally don’t have the beautiful structure you get back home in South East Queensland and further south. We core punched it and experienced some of the heaviest rain I have seen, and then headed north back to Darwin after finding the above reptiles, and got some snaps of it at Noonamah.



On our last night in Darwin before heading to Kakadu National Park, we went for a herp south of the city again where we found another main target for the area. This snake was to end the night nice and early.
The subject, Hill Death Adder – _Acanthophis rugosa



_ 



The result_, _Matt earned himself an all expenses paid trip to Darwin Royal Hospital! Since I’m such a good friend, I went and got him some REAL food! Large McChicken meal.




For those interested, Matt experienced pain up the left hand side of his body, mostly arm and chest with local swelling on his thumb, the numbness in his hand and arm slowly went over the following weeks. Once he was released from hospital, he felt quite drained and had no energy for the next few days. Only one fang got him on his thumb, which he pulled out a few days later.

We picked him up from the hospital and headed straight for Kakadu National Park.



Male Red-tailed Black Cockatoo



Female




Jabiru and Brolgas




Wetlands & Magpie Geese



Spot the Croc!




That night, we went for a walk where Oenpelli Rock Pythons – _Morelia oenpeliensis_ could be found (altough not by us!). We had planned on staying here until we found one. We did a bit of driving that night after our walk, but found nothing on the roads, so the following were found on foot.

Northern Sedge Frog – _Litoria bicolor


_

Keelback – _Tropodinophis mairii_



Nothern Spotted Dtella – _Gehyra nana_



The funniest part of the night was when Matt, freshly out of hospital from being envenomated by a Death Adder, nearly stood on this juvinile Adder, in-situ on the walking track, in thongs!
_Acanthophis rugosa, _was found in a Cane Toad infested area, good to see they’re surviving and breeding._


_
As I said, we had planned on staying in Kakadu for a few days, but we were too soft. The next day, we sat around in the heat, with nothing to do. It was too hot to go herping, nothing would be active. We were suppose to endure 12 hours of this before it would get dark, and the thing that really made the decision to leave for us was the 2 million flies covering our body, literally. So we decided that as we had found sweet FA the night before, after herping all night, to head south again and make our way back to Queensland.


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 11, 2011)

another great report mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 11, 2011)

What a awesome herping trip, thanks for the pics.


----------



## dadaman (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a fantastic brown tree snake. How old do you think it was?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pics Dan and a cool story. Can i ask where you have got the name _rugosa_ for the death adders? I remember once somebody told me that there was speculation that the adders around Adelaide River Bridge were an undescribed ssp but i'm pretty sure they are still currently lumped into _praelongus_. I'm assuming that is around abouts where that adult one was found.

And FFS stay out of the water!


----------



## hypochondroac (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the file snake.


----------



## saximus (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah the File Snake is wicked. Never seen one before. I love the Adders too. What was your friend trying to do when he got tagged?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 11, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Great pics Dan and a cool story. Can i ask where you have got the name _rugosa_ for the death adders? I remember once somebody told me that there was speculation that the adders around Adelaide River Bridge were an undescribed ssp but i'm pretty sure they are still currently lumped into _praelongus_. I'm assuming that is around abouts where that adult one was found.
> 
> And FFS stay out of the water!



I am told that there is no longer A. praelongus in the NT, only northern Qld. Adders around the Adelaide River bridge are A. hawkei or Food Plains Adders, and those found in higher areas are A. rugosa or Hill Adders, still waiting for a bit of clarification on that so might not be 100% accurate.



saximus said:


> Yeah the File Snake is wicked. Never seen one before. I love the Adders too. What was your friend trying to do when he got tagged?


 
Just photographing it, they're quick snakes!

Thanks guys, still another few posts to come from North Queensland.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 11, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> I am told that there is no longer A. praelongus in the NT, only northern Qld. Adders around the Adelaide River bridge are A. hawkei or Food Plains Adders, and those found in higher areas are A. rugosa or Hill Adders, still waiting for a bit of clarification on that so might not be 100% accurate.


 
Right, that's interesting. I know there is a well known difference between the plains and woodlands phase but i wasn't aware of a hills form. Can you share who you heard this from? And when you get clarification can you let me know?

And just for a clarification, when i say Adelaide River Bridge i mean down the Stuart Highway not along the Arnhem toward Kakadu.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 11, 2011)

great thread and some nice animals found. loving the childreni pics. looking forward to getting back up to NT again this year, even if it is for work not pleasure.

you got matt a pair of adder proof thongs and spare undies for creek crossings now? :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for including that picture of me in there Dan, really appreciate it... The things we do for a good photo


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea sorry Matt, was going to take that part out but then forgot to... You'll get over it!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 11, 2011)

-Wow Matt, very well done, I live in the Top End and must say not only have you captured fantastic photos of the animals but you have also captured the spirit of the place....once again fantastic work.......this sort of trip will be something you will carry with you for life.......and lets face it when we are on our death beds i don't think it will be sitting in an office or rushing to meet some work deadline we will remember.


----------



## thals (Mar 11, 2011)

Quality captures there Dan 8) That file snake and those little spiny taileds are awesome!! Good to hear Matt's doing well


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 11, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Thanks for including that picture of me in there Dan, really appreciate it... The things we do for a good photo



Sounds more like "things we do for free mcdonalds" lol. did they sponsor you both on this trip?


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, thats awsome. I'm getting all excited now about our trip there next month. Hopefully we do half as well as you guys did!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 11, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> Sounds more like "things we do for free mcdonalds" lol. did they sponsor you both on this trip?



It was definatly worth the free maccas! I wish they sponsored us...I'm pretty sure I'm putting Ronald McDonald's kids through college!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 11, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> I am told that there is no longer A. praelongus in the NT, only northern Qld. Adders around the Adelaide River bridge are A. hawkei or Food Plains Adders, and those found in higher areas are A. rugosa or Hill Adders, still waiting for a bit of clarification on that so might not be 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally found a little bit of time to do some digging. I found this Death Adders (Genus: Acanthophis): An Updated overview, including descriptions of 3 New Island species and 2 New Australian subspecies. i know it's from the guy of which we do not speak but i made some observations that may be relevant to the different acanthophis species we've been talking about. The species you mentioned are not new names, rugosus (which is actually a PNG snake according to that paper) is over 60 years and hawkei more than 25. Yet the names are not used in any of the literature i have access to at the minute, some quite old and some very new. 

So there are three likely scenarios i can see here.
1- The man, of which we do not speak, is talking smack again.
2- They were redescribed but the descriptions were never accepted or
3- They were redescribed and rediscribed again where the names were changed.
4- I don't know what i'm talking of.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 11, 2011)

Once again, an amazing thread with some spectacular photos!


----------



## viridis (Mar 11, 2011)

A great thread with some fantastic pics however you guys are lucky that you have not spent much time in Northern Australia otherwise you will end up coming unstuck with your lack of crocodile safety and common sense!


----------



## SperO (Mar 11, 2011)

awesome  I live in the NT your photos are amazing. For herpes lovers the NT is one of the best places to be!!

There is a really good spot for file snakes near Gunn Point, occasional water python to. I often come across around 10 in the same area. However in the wet they tend to migrate away


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea A. hawkei is quite old but not recognized in some field guides, I do have one that includes them but I believe the distribution map is incorrect.
I am still not sure on all of this so I cant really say anything, will have to wait. It's not official yet, just like the A. antarcticus in the Dajarra area are apparently not common adders at all, but more closely related to A. rugosa (not to be confused with A. rugosus in PNG) but as said, yet to be described properly.
Just fixed a few typos too sorry guys, _Gehyra nana_ is not a Northern Spotted Delma! But a Northern Spotted Dtella


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 12, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Yea A. hawkei is quite old but not recognized in some field guides, I do have one that includes them but I believe the distribution map is incorrect.
> I am still not sure on all of this so I cant really say anything, will have to wait. It's not official yet, just like the A. antarcticus in the Dajarra area are apparently not common adders at all, but more closely related to A. rugosa (not to be confused with A. rugosus in PNG) but as said, yet to be described properly.
> Just fixed a few typos too sorry guys, _Gehyra nana_ is not a Northern Spotted Delma! But a Northern Spotted Dtella



Stupid latin names confusing things! If you find out any more info let us know, I enjoy these kinds of threads.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 13, 2011)

It is interesting to see species forming on paper.... it seems every time I post a scientific name it gets questioned. species are constantly changing genus, forming their own and dividing, it certainly keeps us latin lovers on our toes


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 13, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> It is interesting to see species forming on paper.... it seems every time I post a scientific name it gets questioned. species are constantly changing genus, forming their own and dividing, it certainly keeps us latin lovers on our toes



It does! And I love it, although some see it as nit picking, I love to see the differences within a species. Plus it boosts my species count! Which is not looking that great at the moment, although considering everything I have photographed was pretty much all in the last 12 months, not too bad I guess. It's currently at around 220 photographed, but like 38 of those are frogs. But almost 50 snake species. And no cheating... ah I mean trapping, was invlolved!


----------



## dylan-rocks (Mar 13, 2011)

that would of been amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 13, 2011)

ha! yeah thats what I mean,you're only as up to date as your field guide!!


----------



## tropicbreeze (Mar 13, 2011)

And the problem is that field guides are just about out of date as soon as they roll off the printing presses. The never ending Wars of the Splitters and Lumpers.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 13, 2011)

Exactly, just like the latest "Complete Guide" edition, plenty in there that isn't valid anymore and it only came out at the end of last year.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 14, 2011)

It is hard to stay on top, even regular checks online @ museums, forums and universities, some are sitting unpublished waiting for "official" description, and then theres the guys that tell you something moved when really it didn't they just think it should!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it will be a while before we can be on top of it all, once everyone has split every reptile into it's own genus maybe?


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 14, 2011)

That right, how many features need to be different to form a new genus? ssp are easy ie; locality, colour, size whatever, but a whole split Genus! thats something else.....

Why are humans split into races not ssp?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Exactly, if these people could they would split humans into various species. Whether this would be correct, I am not one to comment. But are these different species or even 'sub-species' within which ever genera, simply a variation within a species that has a colour difference due to it's location? Such as any _Morelai spilota, _with the dark colouration of Diamonds in the south where it is cooler, then take on a lighter patterning as you head north into a warmer climate. Sub-species, or natural selection? And the in-between of this transition often referred to as an intergrade? Or sub-species of Monitors such as _V. gouldii_, with _V. g flavirufus _based on it's habitat... Maybe I'm retarded and this is necessary, I really don't care, just putting my thoughts out there, not saying it isn't valid, just questioning it. Does it need to be given it's own name because of this? I believe we should lump every skink into one species. There is a small few that are cool, but I cannot discriminate. Therefore they are all boring and look the same. They are all Garden Skinks.


----------



## Rattler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kewl. Australia has a beautiful and vast variety of fauna/flora. Great photgraphy. Praise to the one who created all of these things for us to enjoy!


----------



## Deano (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful photos, love the shot of the Arafura file snake…


----------



## viridis (Mar 15, 2011)

The thing that winds me up is Antaresia from Burke and Wills roadhouse / Normanton / Georgetown / Mt Suprise ECT. You can find three different animals in a few hundred kms stretch.

They can all have different patterning, different colouration and different scale counts yet can be found next to each other. The A. stimsoni / childreni / maculosa species is terribly mixed up in N.W QLD and no taxonomist seems to care. They are happy splitting a species because of a few scalation differences yet the biggest muddled family is there asking for an expert to give their opinions :0


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

viridis said:


> The thing that winds me up is Antaresia from Burke and Wills roadhouse / Normanton / Georgetown / Mt Suprise ECT. You can find three different animals in a few hundred kms stretch.
> 
> They can all have different patterning, different colouration and different scale counts yet can be found next to each other. The A. stimsoni / childreni / maculosa species is terribly mixed up in N.W QLD and no taxonomist seems to care. They are happy splitting a species because of a few scalation differences yet the biggest muddled family is there asking for an expert to give their opinions :0



Similar story here in the stone country of Arnhem Land. We have 2 phases of childrens, one from the escarpment and one from the scrub/lowlands. Very different looking animals, their bone structure appears different, different colour/patterns, different habitat etc etc. They were sequenced and apparently are identical.


----------



## viridis (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes that sounds correct Gordo,

Antaresia would have to be the most mudled genus in Australian snakes I reckon!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

viridis said:


> Yes that sounds correct Gordo,
> 
> Antaresia would have to be the most mudled genus in Australian snakes I reckon!



I recon Acanthophis is pretty high up there lol!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 15, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> I am told that there is no longer A. praelongus in the NT, only northern Qld. Adders around the Adelaide River bridge are A. hawkei or Food Plains Adders, and those found in higher areas are A. rugosa or Hill Adders, still waiting for a bit of clarification on that so might not be 100% accurate.



Kind of. They haven't been formally separated from A.praelongus though. Fry et al. have done some preliminary research which indicates that they are separate species, as well as suggesting what would be the correct new latin names for them - but until they are formally described, they are still _A.praelongus_.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 15, 2011)

How did you manage to take a picture of you and matt snorkling for arafura's dan lol, nice collection of pictures good to finily see them all.


----------



## Greeny06 (Mar 15, 2011)

Some awesome photos mate, but some pretty worrying admissions and photos as well. The reason they close Berry Springs during the wet season is because it's common knowledge that large saltwater crocs move in there once the water levels are high enough to accommodate them. I don't mean any offence by it but only someone that is completely clueless about the dangers of saltwater crocs would even think about standing around the waters edge amongst mangroves and the like as you clearly found out, crocs can be, and often are practically impossible to see until it's too late... Next time you visit please take a bit more care with this as another croc attack will only serve to strengthen the current arguments for culling/killing and I'm sure that's the last thing a fellow herp lover would want as a consequence of his/her actions. Whilst I am all for finding herps in the wild and photographing them (it's a favourite hobby of mine as well) it is also illegal in the NT to "interfere" with wild animals unless you have a permit to do so. And, having photos and stories of your mate being bitten on the thumb by an adder raises some questions. Please, continue to travel the Territory and enjoy the things you find, and amaze us with your photos, but on the other hand don't ruin these pleasures for those of us that live here by doing reckless and possibly illegal things while you're here


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought Greeny was a nickname, but it's an outlook isn't it?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah I love it how people from the tropics get on there high horse when it comes to crocs. I'm quite aware of Berry Springs' reputation, and the dangers it can hold. This was only in early November when there had been little rain. As you would know, there are gates to block access to the Springs when water levels are low, as they were while we were there. It was all checked out before entering the water, but that is none of your concern. If the authorities would like to chat to me, they know where I live as they already have done so after my previous trip.

Anyway I'm not going to argue, I have no need to justify myself over the other points you have raised, as they are [FONT=&quot]presumptuous[/FONT] and invalid. Think what you wish. 
Don’t worry, we didn’t interfere with any reptile. Unless we were cutting there heads off with the shovel. That makes it alright, ask the authorities.
You may think I'm ruining it for other herpers, but you are ruining forums for people like me. I have had a gutful of the politics and jealousy that goes on within the reptile community and this will be my last post on here. I don’t know any half decent herper that actually posts on here anymore because of this exact reason. Reptile people are retards, and I hate this hobby that I am so passionate about, this is why now myself and so many others now just keep to themselves and their circle of friends.

But I thank you greatly for your concern Greeny, it is much appreciated.

Ah yes thankyou for taking those photo's Shane! Although they were taken with my camera, I'll give you credit 

Jonno - cheers for that, didnt think it was official. A. praelongus they are.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 15, 2011)

I was about to say you replyed to 99.9% of APS and forgot me, yeah my hand still hasnt felt the same after useing the cannon only thing that seems to help is useing my nikon lol
I completly get where you are comeing from Dan.

Shane


----------



## adderboy (Mar 15, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Ah I love it how people from the tropics get on there high horse when it comes to crocs. I'm quite aware of Berry Springs' reputation, and the dangers it can hold. This was only in early November when there had been little rain. As you would know, there are gates to block access to the Springs when water levels are low, as they were while we were there. It was all checked out before entering the water, but that is none of your concern. If the authorities would like to chat to me, they know where I live as they already have done so after my previous trip.
> 
> Anyway I'm not going to argue, I have no need to justify myself over the other points you have raised, as they are [FONT=&quot]presumptuous[/FONT] and invalid. Think what you wish.
> Don’t worry, we didn’t interfere with any reptile. Unless we were cutting there heads off with the shovel. That makes it alright, ask the authorities.
> ...



Dan

Frustrating as the unsolicited barbs might be, please remember your posts and pics give joy to many. Don't let them get you down. Forums have plenty of downside, but lots of upside too. Stay with us (having said that, I rarely post for similar reasons!!).


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 15, 2011)

Well said Dan, but to back up adderboy, sucks to lose yet another great herper with interesting and enjoyable posts due to the rubbish that goes on on here! It's just getting ridiculous!!


----------



## Greeny06 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to all, I think you may have misinterpreted my comments and opinions. I also greatly enjoy the hobby and have little to no jealousy of anyone wishing to enjoy it. I encourage people to observe and photograph these beautiful animals. Unfortunately many people do come here without the proper information and place themselves at risk. As stupid as it sounds, according to NT Parks simply the act of moving an animal out of a dangerous situation (off the road) can be classed as interfering which was just something I wanted to make people aware of if they weren't already. Like I said initially, amazing photos and thank you for posting them. I simply don't want people acting out of ignorance around crocodiles, too many people have been taken in the last couple of years. Please don't take my comments as criticism, because it was not intended to be


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 15, 2011)

Greeny06 said:


> As stupid as it sounds, according to NT Parks simply the act of moving an animal out of a dangerous situation (off the road) can be classed as interfering which was just something I wanted to make people aware of if they weren't already.



That same law also exists here in Queensland. Through just taking photos of the animals that we love so much both Dan, myself and others that have come herping with us have learnt just what is right and wrong through the authorities eyes, and we all know that some of these laws are just plain ridiculous! They would prefer a snake be run over instead of some caring person move it off the road to a safe spot. But these are the rules of the 'higher powers' so we must obey them..
I am the idiot that managed to get myself tagged by the adder and I will admit that it was completely my fault and a result of being too complacent. As someone that keeps elapids including adders I should be well aware of what they are capable of, I have never been bitten by any of my animals yet made a stupid mistake by putting my hand too close to a wild animal and managed to get myself tagged as a result.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

I miss Dan.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for that Adderboy, I guess it is a case of the minority ruining it for some, considering there was only 1 such comment in this thread.

But Greeny, maybe I did take your post the wrong way. Just came across a bit like a school teacher talking down to a naughty child. 
Apart from herping in thongs, I am always safe around reptiles (including crocs). I have spent a lot of time around croc-infested waters in WA where I spent 7 months, NT and Qld. No one wants to know all the safely precautions we take while herping, that’s why I don’t include it. Anyone keen on reptiles knows the dangers crocs possess. And I am **** scared of them (in a way).
I think I'm luckier to be alive after driving almost 20,000km on this trip than hanging around croc infested waters. Higher chance of dying in a car accident.

As Matt said, the laws are the same in Qld as well as the rest of Australia, and it's just stupid. People can kill them and get away with it, and I can save one and get a fine. The authorities know sweet FA about the wildlife in Australia, and are making a piss-poor effort at protecting them. After I was perused by the EPA last year over a photo of me interfering (aka saving from the shovel) with an Eastern Brown, a 1 hour interview asking stupid questions, spending who knows how long collecting & printing off all my photo's I have posted on APS (not touching them) and getting me to identify them (how pointless was that, when they were already labelled?), then letting me off the hook. So all of that was for what? How much time, resources and money was put into that? How about they put that effort into something constructive, rather than harassing reptile enthusiast. I welcomed them to inspect my place to show I don't poach, but they weren't interested.

And yes the wildlife authorities monitor the forums.

APS will only let me post the below content in my old comment, rather than create a new one. Another reason to hate forums haha.



DanTheMan said:


> I am always safe around reptiles


 
Oh wait.... Thats not alcohol and a dangerously venomous snake is it?!


----------



## Greeny06 (Mar 16, 2011)

Like I said mate, I had no intention of criticizing either of you for what you do. I was mainly commenting on your statement of "When we were there, the Springs were closed due to it being the wet season, and apparently it’s unsafe, so you were not suppose to enter the water…." followed by photos of you in the water. I, unfortunately do not know you or your experience levels and have only your comments and photos to judge. Your photos truly are amazing but that doesn't tell me anything about your experience levels. It just sounded to me like you disregarded the safety warnings and wanted to flaunt that fact. Maybe I am also guilty of misinterpreting your intent, and commenting without knowing all the facts.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Rigtho, I see where you're coming from, but it was simply a joke.


----------

